# Pumilio Overload **Pic Heavy**



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

So it has been quite some time since I posted anything. Thought I would share what I have been up to.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Continued...


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

The last picture of the first set is a Blue Jean with eggs, I was quite excited for that.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

i want some pumilios some day


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool pics!  Do you know what type of plant is in the bottom right corner of the second to last pic on the second post?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

My god....That is my dream Basti. So effin nice with those white feet!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pix I like the viv with the branches and the brooms.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

frogboy said:


> Cool pics!  Do you know what type of plant is in the bottom right corner of the second to last pic on the second post?


I want to know the same thing.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

frogboy said:


> Cool pics!  Do you know what type of plant is in the bottom right corner of the second to last pic on the second post?


Calathea lancifolia, I picked it up at a local nursery.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Continued...


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> Great pix I like the viv with the branches and the brooms.


It's my favorite viv by far, it has grown in quite nice.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics. Love me some pums


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing. I really like your bastis. Great specimens.


Nigel Moses said:


> It's my favorite viv by far, it has grown in quite nice.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Continued...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking vivariums and pictures....The first frog in the first set of pictures is a Basti correct? What local or morph? That is one beautiful frog, the rest are as well but that one caught my eye as soon as I logged into the thread....

Keep up the amazing work and sharing.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Great looking vivariums and pictures....The first frog in the first set of pictures is a Basti correct? What local or morph? That is one beautiful frog, the rest are as well but that one caught my eye as soon as I logged into the thread....
> 
> Keep up the amazing work and sharing.


The first frog in the first set of pics is actually a Colon.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nigel Moses said:


> The last picture of the first set is a Blue Jean with eggs, I was quite excited for that.


It's great seeing that huh? Hopefully they develop for you! I've had one pair for over a year and their eggs almost never develop (and when they do the tads don't). Then I have another pair that has 3 froglets now, and I've only had them a few months 

I love that tank! All your pumilio are really nice looking too. That colon has some interesting color going on.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nigel Moses said:


> Continued...


is the brom in the second pic an aechmea gamosepala?


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

thedude said:


> It's great seeing that huh? Hopefully they develop for you! I've had one pair for over a year and their eggs almost never develop (and when they do the tads don't). Then I have another pair that has 3 froglets now, and I've only had them a few months
> 
> I love that tank! All your pumilio are really nice looking too. That colon has some interesting color going on.


I really hope they produce, I actually am hoping that I am correct with my guess of 1.2 currently in there.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

goof901 said:


> is the brom in the second pic an aechmea gamosepala?


Not sure which brom you are referring to but I currently only have Neoregelia sp., my largest brom is a pauciflora "Shamrock".


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

the brom in the second pic on the bottom of page 1


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

goof901 said:


> the brom in the second pic on the bottom of page 1


Neoregelia pauciflora x kautskyi


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nigel Moses said:


> The first frog in the first set of pics is actually a Colon.


Ok thanks for the clarification Nigel.....amazing little frog....


----------



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

Your frogs are great!


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Just moved my two colon into their permanent 18x18x24 Exo Terra.


----------

